# My kitchen update project, wood floors to start!



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

That's quite an ambitious project. I'm looking forward to seeing the rest of the progress and the 'after' pictures.

And CONGRATULATIONS on the new baby! :thumbup:


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

My bathroom project took around 8 months. But we had another bathroom to use. There is no way my wife will put up with that in the kitchen. We are renovating the kitchen but the big stuff is going to be contracted out. I'm limiting myself to some of the tear out and the paint and tiling afterward. I have an exterior door that is being moved and a wall and closet that are being removed. I hope to get some before and after pics posted but probably not much in between.

Good luck with the kitchen and post some pics when you can.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the Congratulations, I really appreciate it. 

Jim.. since I am putting the cabinets back in that were originally in the kitchen this should be the worst the kitchen looks! I told my wife I didn't want her rushing me and I wanted this floor to be as perfect as I possibly can. She agrees thankfully. I have a week into this project including one weekend so I am moving along real well IMO. Building the two cabinets won't upset the "flow" of the kitchen so that's good. 

Ill keep this thread updated. I won't be back at it until friday afternoon. Wish me luck!

Evan


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice!

Are you planning on covering the whole floor w/ the cherry and putting the cabinets over it?


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, that's the plan.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Quick update; I spent a ton of time leveling the subfloor. It was pretty terrible in the kitchen. The floor sloped 1/2" in 4' where my refrigerator was sitting. I have a couple days of hard work ahead of me left I suspect. The sanding and finishing is being done by a pro next week. My back is sore and I have gone through about 1,600 staples so far. This photo doesn't depict it but the rows run into the kitchen as well. About 9 s/f left in the dining room and the kitchen is about 3/4 done. Home stretch!

I am pretty happy with how everything is coming out though. 

Evan


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Looks great...you're doing a nice job there.....
I see the vise grips
Pulling bent staples?

That's a lot of nailing with the shorts
Lots of waste with the angles?

Glad you're getting a pro for the sanding & finish
Have him do a test sample before he finishes.
The color of some of the waterborne stuff sucks
Find out what the finish looks like BEFORE he does the whole thing


Dust protect your other rooms of the house 'cus that will be dust city........no matter what he tells ya.

Stretch your back ...a lot......:thumbsup:


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Actually because the boards are so short, there is very little waste! I just save the ones I have to cut the angle off of in a pile, and go digging through when I get to a part of the kitchen that needs that type of "scrap". I have thrown away more twisted/warped boards than I have wasted in cuts by far. 

Good call on the color situation. I want a natural stain just to bring the grain out. He wants to use some Hallman Lindsay fast drying polyurathane for the finish. I have this floor in my foyer too (small area) that is darkening rapidly, so lighter is better. I will definitely block off the kitchen when he sands. Even if he is 90% dust free, that means I will still have 10% of it all over everything in my house! lol

Dead on with the vice grips. I have bent more than one finish nail doing the ends. The worst part of this job is the end pieces by far. Really time consuming. I think it will be worth it in the end. The price was way right though, and the shorts really look neat. 

Thanks for the compliments!

Evan


----------



## hunh? (Feb 7, 2011)

That wood looks beautiful! this project will definitely increase the value of your home, if not just make you so happy! My parents really want me to help them refinish their kitchen floor, I just need to find the time...


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Floor is totally done. Kitchen is about reassembled. Hope to have the pictures of everything in a day or so!


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking forward to the pictures. Do you mind telling us what it cost to have the floors sanded and stained?


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

The going rate around here was anywhere from 1.50 sq/ft to 2.25 sq/ft.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

That isn't too bad at all. I have about 750sq/ft to do and I'll most likely hire someone. Right now its under carpet and I'm scared to rip it out to find its worse than what the PO told us.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Trust me, it will be money well spent. I refinished floors in my old house years ago (built in the 20s) and I spent what seemed like forever sanding. These guys did what I had done faster, better and cheaper in the long run. You may find they cut you a small break on such a large area too. 

I took low bid, which was a mistake frankly. I am not crazy about the finish work they did but I can correct it with minimum effort. They did do a pretty good job sanding and all in all I do feel I got my money's worth. He told me he would come back and correct it if the finish wasn't totally even though. There are some areas where the poly is a tad thicker and you can tell by the sheen when the sun is coming in and glaring off the floor.

EDIT; If someone offers to give you a great deal you should ask to see the actual floors they did. Photos will not show the type of imperfections I am talking about.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

It's beautiful! Nice job! Thanks for posting the pics.

Barb


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks Barb!


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks good. Is it laminate flooring or engineered? I see you used a staple gun, I thought they just connected together?


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Neither, unfinished 3/4" T&G hardwood.

EDIT: Thanks for the compliments guys.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

That Turned out VERY NICE! when I started reading and you said it was all shorts, I could feel your pain....in the back.

We put in a bit over 1000 sq ft of red oak, My gawd, I still remember laying down in agony at the end of the day. Now 2 yrs later we are ready to do more. :whistling2:

Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment, I believe I actually muttered your screen name to myself a couple times!


----------

